

Bitcoin recovers quickly, almost $200 again - deiu


======
mschuster91
Doesn't surprise me the least and is the biggest indicator of today's drop
being a result of a DDoS attack and the ensuing public panic.

According to #bitcoin, looks like someone flooded MtGox with 0.02BTC
nanotransactions, in addition to shooting off various other sites... which
proves two things:

1) Bitcoin is too dependent on MtGox

2) While the bitcoin transaction system is difficult to be disrupted, the
exchange/wallet services (MtGox/Instawallet etc) and the trading info sites
(blockchain.info) are the "critical points of Bitcoin infrastructure".

So as long as we need these services to actually commit trading (and use
Bitcoins!), we need external, vulnerable services.

------
ne0phyte
Falling again.

<http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com>

